# How to become a badass singlespeed rider/racer



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Around this time each year, I start to fantasize about building up a super sexy 29er singlespeed. I dream about the simplicity and toughness of the build. Carbon, tubeless, anodized cog.

The problem is I am worried that I cannot handle such a steed. I ride a lot in Pisgah National Forest. Would I be able to do the singlespeed justice? Sure Dicky can do it, but I'm twice the mass of man he is...

Is there any way I can be sure of this? Can I get some motivation? Some wisdom?

Anyone who made the jump, what motivation was there?

Im thinking I could build a Niner Air9C up and be satisfied.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

don't worry, owning a SS bike automatically makes you a badass. you don't even have to ride it.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Just go easy with the gearing and it'll be fine. 32/20 gets you quite a bit of torque, yet isn't frustrating on flats.

How hard riding the bike is depends more on the rider than the bike. You can have quite some relaxed time on a rigid SS or really push your limits with a full sus bike with gears. Or the other way around.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Just make a name tag that says it & you'll be good. Get that bike & set a new goal every ride. I am going to make this climb today, etc. Producing endorphins & making fitness gains can become compulsive/addicting.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe scour craiglist for a used SS bike? I see them pretty regularly. You could try it out (and then never go back, haha). I picked one up cheap and now my geared bike never gets a ride. Start like Saul said with 32/20 or so. Get out of the saddle on all the climbs - it will build your strength up and you'll be amazed at what you can climb without gears. 

I was concerned that 32/20 would be to large, because I spent a lot of time in lower gears on my geared bike. Whether its lower friction in the drive train, or mentality of not being able to shift, I climb faster and have more fun riding.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*SSOD Race Kit*

You should start off with a BADA$$ Race Kit


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just finished building my first ever singlespeed about 6 weeks ago and I had the exact same doubts that you have. My usual after work ride is a 12 mile out and back with about 2.4k elevation. The trail basically goes up for 3 miles to the top of a ridge, then another 3 miles riding around the top of the ridge that is flattish to rolling hills. 
Before I built up the singlespeed I also had lots of doubts about my ability to pedal up this trail. 
Anyway, I geared it really low(30x20 on a 29er) and I'm finding that so far I'm able to pedal up about 90% of what I'm able to pedal on my geared bike. So far the hills that I'm not able to make up are usually either due to lack of traction(and I think technique) or a really really long and steep ascent.
I think if the motivation and interest is there and you build something that is light and comparable or better component level than your current bike than you should be able to find a gear that will work well for your trails and be happy with your choice.
For me personally, I still have my geared bikes and I enjoy riding both the geared bikes and the singlespeed.


----------



## aircooled (Oct 12, 2010)

I ride 32/18 everywhere but Pisgah. Up there I run 32/22 and hike a lot. If you're already use to Pisgah a 32/22 might be a good starting point. Go for it. It's better to regret something you did rather than something you didn't do.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

How to be a badass SS rider is easy. Build it or buy it, whichever, and ride the hell outta the thing! It will whip you into shape in a hurry, or kill you trying! I've had mine 3 weeks now and I'm far more in shape than I would have been on my geared bike with the same time frame. 3-5 rides per week. 

As others have said start with an easy gear and adjust accordingly from there. Started with 32/20, now 32/18 I think 34/18 will be my gear when I finalize it all with good quality and subsequently pricey chainring and cog. 

Careful though, as Clobber said, it's addicting! Much more so than riding gears ever was!!!


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Ride.


----------



## Greasedmonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

I was in the same boat as you when I was thinking about single speeds. I just bought a cheap SS ( Nashbar SS) and rocked it. I have not looked back sense. I have more fun my SS than my geared and it works more of the time as well. I made climbs on my ss long before I could do them on my geared bike too. Get one and just start riding it.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Turn off the computer and go ride your bike. A lot.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I would say if Dicky can do it, so can you.

Most people think he's an a$$hole... maybe that helps.




PS: You'll be fine.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Around this time each year, I start to fantasize about building up a super sexy 29er singlespeed. I dream about the simplicity and toughness of the build. Carbon, tubeless, anodized cog.


Carbon != Badass



Jnthomps08 said:


> The problem is I am worried that I cannot handle such a steed. I ride a lot in Pisgah National Forest. Would I be able to do the singlespeed justice? Sure Dicky can do it, but I'm twice the mass of man he is...
> 
> Is there any way I can be sure of this? Can I get some motivation? Some wisdom?


Yes, I am sure you will be walking some, we all do.

Go for it; I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## DJP412 (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Dicky! Your propaganda machine, aka your blog, has convinced the people of the interwebs that you are a bonafide badass. Or did you pay the original poster of this thread 3 cents to post this?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

DJP412 said:


> Congrats Dicky! Your propaganda machine, aka your blog, has convinced the people of the interwebs that you are a bonafide badass. Or did you pay the original poster of this thread 3 cents to post this?


My quest for the oval office is right on track.

Boom. Another three cents for me.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet, now I can ride a geared bike and still call myself a badass. B-)



mack_turtle said:


> don't worry, owning a SS bike automatically makes you a badass. you don't even have to ride it.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

vudu said:


> You should start off with a BADA$$ Race Kit


I would want one that reads "Single Speed or Walk"


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay. Let's build this thing. I think that I've got two options here:

#1
XT brakes, XT cranks, carbon bar, Thomson stem from current bike
Pink I9 wheels (Like Dicky's)
Pink Kick Ass Cog (Like Dicky's)
China Carbon 29er w/BB30 + BEER EBB

#2
XT stuff, carbon bar, Thomson stem
XT/Arch Wheelset (have currently)
Air9C frame

So...do I go with the Niner frame or the new I9 wheels. I love the I9s I currently have and I also love my Chinese carbon cx bike.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Is there any way I can be sure of this? Can I get some motivation? Some wisdom?
> 
> Anyone who made the jump, what motivation was there?


SS is actually easier than what's you're riding now.

On my wizz bang, double suspended, carbon, multi speed steed, I should be able to ride anywhere on the planet without ever taking a foot off the pedal. So when I end up walking up a hill (which is often), I feel like poo.

Now on my rigid, single speed, I'm expected to have to walk up some hills. And if I'm not walking, it means my gear is too easy. So now when I walk, I feel better about myself; "therapy on a bike".

Seriously though, when I'm on my geared bike, I make my ride as easy as I can (gear way down, pick sloppy lines, etc.). On my SS, there's no such thing as an easy ride. Every ride is a workout. And I'm a better rider for it! I'm clearing hills I couldn't weeks ago. I'm picking better lines on the trail. And most importantly, I'm having way more fun.

Do it; you won't regret it.

And I just saw the end of the thread and that you've decided to go with a SS. Congrats; good decision. I'd throw my vote in for the Niner frame. The wheels are nice but the frame is the heart of the bike. It has the biggest affect on how it'll ride and feel.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Option 2!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a hint: Dicky is not a badass because of the bike he rides.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

#1
XT brakes, XT cranks, carbon bar, Thomson stem from current bike
Pink I9 wheels (Like Dicky's)
Pink Kick Ass Cog (Like Dicky's)
China Carbon 29er w/BB30 + BEER EBB

This one!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Option #3 Have Steve Stickel build you a true Pisgah SS steed!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Just go easy with the gearing and it'll be fine. 32/20 gets you quite a bit of torque, yet isn't frustrating on flats.
> 
> How hard riding the bike is depends more on the rider than the bike. You can have quite some relaxed time on a rigid SS or really push your limits with a full sus bike with gears. Or the other way around.


^^yep


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Option 3! Threaded bb and real drop out! No bb30 bullcrap. Waaaaaaaaay cooler bike.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

serious said:


> Here is a hint: Dicky is not a badass because of the bike he rides.


Yeah, it's more of a poor hygiene thing.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> Yeah, it's more of a poor hygiene thing.


That is funny, but not what I meant.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

nitrousjunky said:


> Option #3 Have Steve Stickel build you a true Pisgah SS steed!


Hey. Dont give me any ideas!

I'm actually looking for a bright green frame.. hint hint.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Hey. Dont give me any ideas!
> 
> I'm actually looking for a bright green frame.. hint hint.


For the right price, it could be had. Then I'd get Steve to build me a new one!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been looking at a carbon single speed as well and I like option #3 above, but there aren't any carbon options for a dedicated SS with real dropouts...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Gonzo 1971 said:


> Option 3! Threaded bb and real drop out! No bb30 bullcrap. Waaaaaaaaay cooler bike.


Yes.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

rzims said:


> I've been looking at a carbon single speed as well and I like option #3 above, but there aren't any carbon options for a dedicated SS with real dropouts...


If you mean horizontal fork-ends, On-One Lurcher can be equipped with those if my mind serves me correctly.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

you're right...just checked out the lurcher and it can be had with with horiz ends....
Just might be my next SS....
Thanks!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright. I'm on a new line of thinking.

Im going to go ride some bikes tomorrow, but does anyone have an opinion on the Santa Cruz Highball Alloy (ss dropouts available) or the Yeti Big Top (ss dropouts also available). 

Im mostly interested if the Big Top has a more compliant ride due to the carbon stays.

I9 torch wheels en route. Endless cogs en route. All systems go.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Alright if a Stickel is out, then maybe take a look at this one too - Ti 420
I bet Dicky can give you some feedback, if you ask nicely....


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> Alright if a Stickel is out, then maybe take a look at this one too - Ti 420
> I bet Dicky can give you some feedback, if you ask nicely....


All questions must be submitted in the form of a question.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright. This is happening:

Highball aluminum frame in white
I9 Torch wheels in pink
Kick Ass cogs in pink

I hope to have it together by next week.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen! Should be cool!


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hahahaha!!


mack_turtle said:


> don't worry, owning a SS bike automatically makes you a badass. you don't even have to ride it.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Go to work, go home, ride. Repeat. You will be badass as soon as you find someone slower to ride with.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

It's finally happening!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Jnthomps08 said:


> It's finally happening!


That's a start.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pink I9s? autobadass....especially if they've been previously tainted by Dicky...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

rob1035 said:


> Pink I9s? autobadass....especially if they've been previously tainted by Dicky...


Oh, the manners in which I tainted those wheels...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

hoolie said:


> Go to work, go home, ride. Repeat. You will be badass as soon as you find someone slower to ride with.


LOL, I like it!



Jnthomps08 said:


> It's finally happening!


I'd rock those.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Irresponsible singlespeeding has been known to cause spontaneous pregnancy in females in your general vicinity. SS responsibly, OP.


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

So sweet. The jealousy has begun.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Done. Finally!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Now, go find an entry to Breck Epic- SSSRWChampionships


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow!
For a ex NOLA messenger/gutterpunk I need one of these for the VT 50.
If only it didn't cost more than my drive train!
Thanks for the cool memories!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought this deserved an update. The Niner is out and the Santa Cruz Highball is in.









Word is Dicky might be switching to 650b wheels. I will continue to chase the dream.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Now put a rigid fork on it and you'll be in business.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Word is Dicky might be switching to 650b wheels. I will continue to chase the dream.


Word is that his soul is up for grabs to the highest bidder...

That's what I heard.


----------

